# Nesting Boxes



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I was wondering what are the measurements of a nesting box for a pair of homers. I was thinking like 12'' high X 12'' deep X 12'' wide. I have seen online where it says they need to be 12'' high X 15'' deep X 24'' wide. What is the minimal amount of space I can get away with? Not trying to cramp the birds, just trying to maximize space.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

It all depends on how much space you have. Pigeon are not picky give them the nest and the will do their best to use whatever they have. Mine nest boxes are 16" X 16" X 24". View my public profile and look at my album you will see my nesting arrangement there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I was wondering what are the measurements of a nesting box for a pair of homers. I was thinking like 12'' high X 12'' deep X 12'' wide. I have seen online where it says they need to be 12'' high X 15'' deep X 24'' wide. What is the minimal amount of space I can get away with? Not trying to cramp the birds, just trying to maximize space.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


your trying to maximize space for whom? if for the pigeons,then make the nest boxes 16x16x24, that would be a nice nest box with alot of space, 12x12x24 would be the minimal I would go, the boxes need room for a nest bowl two adult birds, and two young birds still being fed, and a croc of food. The hen may or can be on another set of eggs in the nest while the last two are still being fed by the cock, so you see, more room the better.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I was trying to cram 4 onto one wall, but I think I will just do 2 on each side. That will enable me to make them 24 inches long. 

Soymi- I was looking at your loft pics-nice. I was thinking of running my perches down some 2X4 studs (like in your picture with the young birds ready for the racing season). How much space needs to be in between each one (vertically I mean)?


----------

